# Bull Sharks



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Went out over the weekend and had a little luck. Caught some bait off the kayak. Got a sting ray off the pompano rod. Got a 6 ft bull on the ray and a 7 ft bull on half a king. Was a good night than it got cold and windy. Fished for 29 hrs got 2 sharks 2 kings 1 bobo and the ray and a 19 in red.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

29 HOURS! Thats hardcore right there!


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Thats how we do it.


----------



## WIRENUT1 (May 10, 2011)

nice shark...what do ya do with them?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good job man! gotta stay out there. i know the kids love it.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

thats a nice bull right there!!! good job guys!


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

All the sharks we catch are released. Don't want to bother with the mess and hauling then off the beach. All for fun.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

hookemup said:


> All the sharks we catch are released. Don't want to bother with the mess and hauling then off the beach. All for fun.


I feel you on that.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

yall didnt catch those kings off the beach, did you?


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Caught them on my kayak.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## John Hebisen (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice !!!!!


----------



## WIRENUT1 (May 10, 2011)

Are any of the smaller sharks good to eat? Ive heard of some people eating them.....just dont know wich ones.......


----------



## danielp (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice haul man! 29 hours!! thats hardcore lol


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

nice catch man let me know next time ur sharking in navarre maybe we can catch a couple of big ones


----------

